# An Ipod (Nano) dock for my daughter an appeal for help



## Warrant (Jan 12, 2009)

I know jack about them other than you need a dad to buy you one...

I hope this isn't in the wrong place, if so I'm sure it will be moved.

So my fair child wants a dock for Christmas, she likes some Pioneer thing for dual pods and a quick google showed me aproximately 100000000000000000000000000 different models so I came here. I suspect that some of you have been through this and have lessons learned.

I don't want that's going to fail in late December, other than than that it should be fairly small (portable) have an alarm clock and sound reasonable. I'm not overly impressed with Ipod sound even with my failing hearing. OK, no Bowers and Wilkins, tube amped shtuff, just something a teenage girl can lose.:R

TIA

Bernie


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello Bernie and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

There is a multidue of docks available for ipod as it so popular with the younger folk, here is a link to a list of docks that you may consider I know it is for the UK but it gives you an idea of what is available and how much.

http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/browse/rating/ipod-docks-and-speakers/n-6k7/


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Bernie,

What John said. There are so many docks out there, you’d better find out your daughter which one in particular she wants if you’re going to make her happy! 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Warrant (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, man its tough figuring out what she wants.


----------

